# IVF - Cervical Mucus - Is this normal?



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello, 
me again! 
I have just been to the toilet (TMI) AND HAVE NOTICED LOADS OF ewcm. Its quite creamy, and for the first time since starting stims (day 4 of stims) I can actually 'feel' my ovaries.
Is it normal to have ewcm this early on? I'm not due for my first scan until monday, and EC is week of 2nd august! 
Marie xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Marie (fellow rainbower)

I've got this too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mentioned it on thursday at my clinic & the nurse said not to worry, it's just a sign of rising oestrogen levels & is good news!

I've also started to 'feel' my ovaries on about day 5-6 of stimms. I'm sure you've got lots of follies growing!!!!!!!!

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

What is ewcm?  I am day 3 timms,and not noticed anything!!!

good luck you two,xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

mmmbop, ewcm is egg white cervical mucus, which is 'fertile' mucus. It looks like (uncooked!) egg white.
I didnt feel anything yesterday either. Its only this evening that I have felt vague aches in my ovaries.

Pocahontas, my fellow rainbower! I havtn felt anything all day, so it came as a bit of a shock to actually 'feel' my ovaries tonight. Its not there all the time, I guess it will get more and more over the next few days. Thanks for the info - I panicked and thought I was going to ovulate!! 

Marie xx


----------

